# Kaltlichtkathode hinter Bildschirm?



## Festplatte (3. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute, ich wollte mir demnächst mal eine blaue Kaltlichtkathode hinter meinen 24 Zoll-Bildschirm bauen. Aber die Kathode soll logischerweise nicht im PC sondern entweder an ne Batterie (Nur wenn die nicht zu schnell leer geht!) oder mit nem Netzteil an die Steckdose angeschlossen werden. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das machen könnte? Sie sollte einfach und schnell Ein- und Ausgeschaltet werden können. Der Schalter sollte also nach Möglichkeit in der Nähe des Bildschirms liegen. Vorschläge?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2012)

Hast Du als Alternative mal an eine LED-Leiste gedacht? Ich hab so was in weiß, das sind zwei Leisten zu je 40cm, war beim Obi für 13€ im Angebot, ansonsten 20€ inkl Netzteil und Schalter. Das hab ich allerdings nicht für den PC, sondern Beleuchtung für meinen DVD+Gerätebereich meines TV-Racks, siehe Bild

So was kriegt man aber auch was preiswerter, es gibt auch so Schläuche usw. - ich wollte halt auf Nummer Sicher gehen und nicht evlt. nen ebay-Grauimport erwischen  



Kathoden gehen aber auch, einfach im PC anschlißen wie gewohnt und aber dann das Kabel durch eine Öffnung aus dem PC rausführen. Verlängern kann man so was natürlich auch.


----------



## Festplatte (3. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du als Alternative mal an eine LED-Leiste gedacht? Ich hab so was in weiß, das sind zwei Leisten zu je 40cm, war beim Obi für 13€ im Angebot, ansonsten 20€ inkl Netzteil und Schalter. Das hab ich allerdings nicht für den PC, sondern Beleuchtung für meinen DVD+Gerätebereich meines TV-Racks, siehe Bild
> 
> So was kriegt man aber auch was preiswerter, es gibt auch so Schläuche usw. - ich wollte halt auf Nummer Sicher gehen und nicht evlt. nen ebay-Grauimport erwischen
> 
> Kathoden gehen aber auch, einfach im PC anschlißen wie gewohnt und aber dann das Kabel durch eine Öffnung aus dem PC rausführen. Verlängern kann man so was natürlich auch.



Hmm, daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht!  Aber die LED-Leisten kann man dann auch an der Steckdose anschließen? Was für ein Netzteil brauche ich dazu? Oder reicht ne Batterie? Und zuletzt.. Wie kann ich das mit dem Schalter machen, soll ich den Einlöten oder ist der da mit drin?

EDIT: Würde dieses Netzteil gehen? http://www.leds.de/LED-Zubehoer/Strom-und-Spannung/oxid-oxid-2.html?redirected=1
Muss ich da auch auf die Ampere achten, oder kann ich einfach den Stecker abschneiden und an die LED-Leiste anlöten? Da könnte ich ja auch nen Schalter mit einlöten, oder? Sorry, ich hab noch nie wirklich mit LED's gearbeitet!


----------



## Festplatte (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2012)

ALso, im Baumarkt gibt es halt definitiv so Sets mit Schalter und Netzteil - die Frage ist, ob Du das mit seperatem Kauf von LED-Streifen, Netzteil usw. billiger bekommst. Mir war das damals ein wenig zu aufwendig, alles zusammenzusuchen. SIehe auch hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...e-ich-mir-eine-batteriebetriebene-leiste.html  da wurden mir auch Tipps gegeben.


----------



## Festplatte (4. Februar 2012)

OK, danke!


----------

